# NEW Pro Archery Store Open in Vancouver.



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

There is a New Pro Archery Store Open in Vancouver, BC.

View attachment 2044850


Our aim is to put the right gear into your hands, the bow that will fit your needs, the arrows that will work best and the right accessories to complement your shooting.

Contact Info:

www.justshootingarrows.com

https://www.facebook.com/JustShootingArrows


Some of the major brands that we carry: 

Compound Bows: Hoyt, Mathews, Elite, Mission

Recurve Bows: Hoyt, SF, Samick and many others

Arrows: all brands, Easton, Carbon Express, GT and more

Other brands include: Carter Releases,Doinker, Spot-Hogg, Axcel Sights, Copper John


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Best of luck! Any plans to sell online as well?


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

We are working on it, at this time we can take phone and email orders. We can ship Canada wide.

Please feel free to contact us with any questions or product needs.

Our suppliers are very reliable and can usually get us items shipped next day if we do not have in stock...

Flow us on Facebook for the latest arrivals in store.

thanks


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

This is bad ...it's in driving distance


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

it should a good thing can get your archery fix closer to home, plus no bridges...


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Just Shooting said:


> it should a good thing can get your archery fix closer to home, plus no bridges...


Oh I will get my fix but you need to have a room for rent or something whenever I get the doghouse treatment.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll have to come check things out.


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

Were open Wed-Fri 1pm-8pm and Sat 1-5pm....


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

Check out our Mathews Demo Bows that we have for sale in the classified section...


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

Books are open to put in orders on your 2015 Hoyts


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

2015 Elites and Hoyts in stock....


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

whats the chances you have4 fletching jigs in stock, or can get them in


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

We don't have any in but can get in and ship out for you, no problem


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

responded to your pm.


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

Used and demo bow section up on the web site.


www.justshootingarrows.com


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

web site doesn't seem to work just tried


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

just checked site looks like it is running, if you would like some info re products please feel free to contact us.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

go visit. great shop. takes the time to set you up right and no bs


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

Would be nice to have product on the site.


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

we working on getting product on the site, but now we have a great selection of hoyt in.


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

2015 Indoor 3D in a few days....


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

Outdoor season is upon us, so nice to get out and shoot...

We have some great traditional bows in stock this week...Samick Sage, Red Stag and Phantoms all in..


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

Coming in Soon 2017 Hoyts....


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

Had some fun chechecking out the new Hoyt Prevails...


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

2017 Hoyt Hunting Bows In STOCK...

www.justshootingarrows.com


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi, just a FYI, was checking out your website and tried to access the online store, but the "Shop Online" link returns a 404 error message because it looks like it's linked to www.justshootingarrows.com/just-shooting-arrows.myshopify.com instead of just-shooting-arrows.myshopify.com 

Checked @ 12:40 Toronto time - tried both on computer and cellphone but got the same error before noticing the URL.

Cheers


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

Great thanks for the info, i did check and looks like the issue has been taken care of.


----------



## pat454 (Oct 20, 2015)

Same thing for me error 404 ?

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

Finally the Online Shop bug has been fix...FingersX


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

It's always a good thing to have another archery / bow / arrow / accessory shop in Canada.


----------

